# Oregano oil for dogs?



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Just curious if anyone has given oregano oil to their dogs? I take it and swear by it, and I know it will kill many parasites including giardia (very frustratingly common around here!).


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

GoSailGo said:


> Just curious if anyone has given oregano oil to their dogs? I take it and swear by it, and I know it will kill many parasites including giardia (very frustratingly common around here!).


 Oil Of Oregano (Organum vulgare) is wonderful for a great number of things (internally or externally/topically) such as arthritis, asthma, burns, canine flu, cuts, diarrhea, digestion problems, fevers, infections, inflammation, itching, sinus congestion, sore muscles, vomiting, wounds, yeast infections, and it is anti-fungal, anti-viral, anti-bacterial, and an antiseptic but I don’t know that it would be advisable to use on an everyday basis indefinitely unless there is a specific problem/illness. 

Note that there are different grades (medical/therapeutic).
__


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

Sounds like it does good stuff. I'm a bit leery though because it is somewhat hard on my stomach, so I wonder if it could be hard on his?


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I love oil of oregano.

I know a few people on my k9 kidney group give it to their dogs. I found this in the files:

Wild Oil of Oregano has become a popular treatment for candidiasis at human doses of 1 drop once or twice per day, building up to a dose of 1 drop 4 times per day, which is considered safe for long-term use. 

Dogs dislike the taste and smell of oregano oil. For canine treatment, dilute full-strength oregano oil with coconut oil, then place a drop of the diluted oil in an empty 2-part gelatin capsule, which can be hidden in food. For dogs weighing 50-70 pounds, dilute ½ teaspoon oregano essential oil with ½ teaspoon coconut oil; for dogs weighing 25-35 pounds, use 1 teaspoon coconut oil; and for smaller dogs, use 1½ to 2 teaspoons coconut oil. Start with 1 drop of the diluted oil per day and gradually build up to 1 drop 4 times per day. 

CANDIDA IN DOGS - Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia

I know the brand I buy is already diluted in olive oil. The directions above look like it may be for the undiluted.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

It actually burns your mouth if taken undiluted!
No wonder the dogs hate it!!!!


----------



## GoSailGo (Sep 15, 2012)

M&J said:


> I love oil of oregano.
> 
> I know a few people on my k9 kidney group give it to their dogs. I found this in the files:
> 
> ...



Oh good info! I wasn't sure how much to give him. I will start with a drop a day and see how it goes. For some reason I always thought it was poisonous to dogs...maybe because YES it does burn. The first time I tried it I thought it was just like a spice and put it in my soup. Biiiiiig mistake.


----------



## M&J (Nov 16, 2002)

I did see where if a dog has an active infection it's one drop per thirteen pounds. To maintain, it's one per twenty-six. This is for the P73.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I take Oregaresp every day for my sinuses/allergies. I have given it to my dogs but not longterm, just to treat specific conditions. I do not use the drops, I use the capsules.


----------

